# Dancing betta?



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey guys! As some of you know, I currently have 3 baby bettas, 2 in which are in the same tank with a divider. Well Petra's(one of my babies) left side is bigger than the other side. She swims fine, eats like an absolute piggy, and is happy as a clam! Sometimes it swells a bit bigger so I am constantly keeping an eye out on her. In order to do this, I have to lift up the tank lid so I can get a good view. Well a couple days ago, I opened the lid to check Petra's swelling and I noticed that in the other side of the tank, Urania(my other baby)started dancing? It was very odd and very specific. She was rocking her body kind of in the way dancing horses do(sorry that's all I can describe it as lol) She was rocking side to side while swimming in a zig zag. It was the oddest thing I have ever seen. I went to try and film it but she stopped. Can bettas dance? Is her behavior normal? Sorry the way I described it was confusing. Thanks guys!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Was she flaring? A lot of bettas "dance" when they interact with their owners or get fed.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My bettas have never rocked side-to-side. They have jerked their heads side-to-side but not physically "rolling" if that's what you mean. In this (



) video of my Sorority when it was up and running, shows Luna dancing for me. Luna is the Plat. White half-giant.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

moodynarwhal said:


> Was she flaring? A lot of bettas "dance" when they interact with their owners or get fed.


No she wasn't flaring. She hasn't done it since then either!



ThatFishThough said:


> My bettas have never rocked side-to-side. They have jerked their heads side-to-side but not physically "rolling" if that's what you mean. In this (A Pointless Video - YouTube) video of my Sorority when it was up and running, shows Luna dancing for me. Luna is the Plat. White half-giant.


Yeah it was similar like that, but the way she was swimming was just so odd! Beautiful sorority by the way!


----------

